# Yonico router bits?



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I know Yonico bits are cheap  but are they worth buying? If your answer is "not worth buying" is there another brand that isn't to pricey that you would recommend?

Thanks Don

PS- I saw the Yonico bits on Ebay.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably the only way you will know for sure is buy some.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I believe I bought some of these router bits last year. I'll check when I get home. If they are the ones I'm thinking of I bought them direct from the supplier, not through eBay. Worked fine. I'll update this later. 

Update: yes they are Yonico bits. I bought them from precisionbits.com. I have a rail and stile set and a set for under sized plywood. I had no issues with the bits for the project I was working on. Note that you should be able to find a coupon code for a discount.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a few, they work fine. Not sure if they are the longest lasting bits, but I buy them when I need a profile for a specific profile that I probably wont use again. for the relatively short uses Ive had, they performed well.

MLCS is also a fairly good budget brand.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I have some, for about the same reason bauerbach does and with about the same opinion. They come in sharp enough and are all still usable. I did buy one of their 15 bit sets to use as a deal sweetener for a router I had for sale. Funny thing about the bit set, while they were Imperial sizes, they were labeled in metric, ie 1/4" was labeled 6.35 mm, 1/2" was 12.7mm and so forth. Sorta threw me for a loop. Another cheap bit eBay vendor I've had good luck with is Super Carbide Tools. I haven't bought any of those for awhile because they charge shipping and Yonico offers free ship. Otherwise price and quality roughly the same.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the Yonico rabbeting router bit set, with multiple bearings. I've been happy with it. I've used it quite a bit on oak, and it cuts well. I will buy more of them if the need arises. Mine was nicely finished, and the finish on the carbide was good too.

I'm not sure what the technical measures of quality on a bit would be, aside from the obvious. The finish of the carbide cutting surfaces is going to be important, and the bit needs to run true. I don't know if there are different grades of carbide, and if so, if the differences are significant. I also don't know if there is a way to tell how well the carbide is bonded to the steel.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought their big set (70 pc) and I've been very happy with them. Very smooth, no vibration. I've bought other specilitiy bits from them since. There may other brands that are better, but for a couple bucks each, can't beat them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well I ordered several of their bits so I will see how they do. I really didn't find anything bad about them so I think I will okay.

Don


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

I see no reason to take the risk with high speed spinny things...there are other viable and proven choices. MLCS, Grizzly, Stone Mountain, Woodline...


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

how are yonico any less "proven"? they probably come out of the same factory as MLCS, grizzly, ect. Just painted a different color.

the "risks" are largely imagined anyway. wear safety glasses and they are pretty much 0.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

bauerbach said:


> ...they probably....


 :1eye:

I could say they probably come out of the same factory as HF bits, but I really don't know. MLCS, Woodline, and Grizzly sell a lot of bits and have been around for a good long time...in other words....well proven, which is about all you an ask at that price point. Yonico might be fine, but they might not...they're an unknown. There's really no price advantage....so what's in it for the guinnea pig who takes the chance? They're certainly not a step up in class, which is why I see no point bypassing the other options. 

The risk is most definitely more than zero. I've witnessed carbide coming off a low end router bit spinning at 20K RPMS, and embed itself in a wall....it happens. Safety glasses aren't going to protect your torso from that, and might not protect your eyes at those speeds.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

They have been on Ebay since 2009 with over 20,000 sales and 99.9% approval. I know that all their sales aren't router bits and it doesn't mean that one of their bits won't fly apart. I sure would hate to catch a piece of carbide at 20,000 RPM. 

Don


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

if the yonico bit were not an attractive proposition for price or availability... would this thread exist?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> They have been on Ebay since 2009 with over 20,000 sales and 99.9% approval. I know that all their sales aren't router bits and it doesn't mean that one of their bits won't fly apart. I sure would hate to catch a piece of carbide at 20,000 RPM.
> 
> Don


20,000rpm at 1" is about 100mph. unless its a LARGE chunk of metal that breaks off, that wont penetrate clothing, and just knick skin. Of all the dangers in a wood working shop, this is at the bottom.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

bauerbach said:


> how are yonico any less "proven"? they probably come out of the same factory as MLCS, grizzly, ect. Just painted a different color.
> 
> the "risks" are largely imagined anyway. wear safety glasses and they are pretty much 0.


If you look a yonico's big set then look at other brand big sets you will see they are identical. The bits are in the same order in the case and the paper indentification is also the same. Yonico's big set is 70 pcs and MLSC is 60 so there will be a little difference. The similarity is very suspicious as far as being make by the same company.


----------



## AllenGW (Jun 8, 2017)

I've got about 80 Yonico bits and they all have stood the test of time. Who ever told you the were cheap bits is either pushing too hard or using the wrong RPM for the wrong sized bit. Yonico comes with hardened steel shafts and carbide tips and I use my laminate bit , Ogee bit and raised panel bit come to think of it my dove tail and Dado quite often and have had the for 2 years any way. Check and see it your source even know how to properly run a Router. You can spin every bit at 22,000 RPM.


----------



## awoodby (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the info, and also for doing the math @bauerbach "20,000 rpm" sounds so scary until you put it in perspective!

I'm a hobbyist, I'll spend on tools that give me a necessary thing, such as accurate fences etc. but if it's just durability? I have a few Good bits for things I do all of the time, I'm looking for a set for all of the one-offs. Want to buy 70 bits at $30-$70 apiece? NO thanks.

Now, that said I DID buy TOO cheap of a set, "hiltex" set for $20, so far the 2 straight bits broke after 3' of douglas fir... There's definitely "too cheap"!

--Alex


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Got this set of "specialty" bits from Precision Bits, work find. Used i pine and in black walnut, oak with no problems.
https://www.precisionbits.com/multi-sided-glue-joint-router-bit-set-yonico-15330.html


----------



## meltvsx (Feb 10, 2011)

I have used Yonico bits for years in my routers, and for the last couple of years I have used their solid carbide spirals in my CNC. They seem to last just as long or better than the Freud carbides that I had been using. I get several sets of cabs cut in 3/4 prefinished birch plywood before I change them out. My go to is the 1/4” downcut spiral. Leaves a great edge on the cut. 
YMMV
Cheers


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

Its been about 3 years since my last post on the subject, and I'm still 100% satisfied with the bits. I've never had any carbide come off. I use them mostly of oak. My shafts are 1/2 inch which are very strong and don't flex at all. Since my first 70 bit set I bought from them I've bought 4 specialty bit. Still happy and would recommend them. No complaints. It may sound like I'm affiliated with them, I'm not, just a happy customer.


----------



## wayneh (Nov 15, 2019)

Old thread, I know, but I'm one more vote for the Yonico bits. I bought the 70-piece set for ~$140 on eBay in 2016 after a lot of agonizing searching. 1/2" shank.

My usage is sporadic and only at the DIY hobbyist level. I haven't touched most of the bits. That said, a few of the bits have gotten quite a few miles on them by now. None have failed or even worn to a problem level. The nice yellow coating gets worn off but the carbide edges are as good as new. 

When I received my set, I was thrilled with the case, packaging and overall appearance of decent quality of the bits. Three years later I'm still VERY satisfied with the purchase. I've come to see the wisdom offered by others: A set like this is an excellent value to get you started and give yourself a range of options. But if you KNOW you'll use a particular bit a lot or have demanding applications, go ahead and get a higher quality level. 

I'm doing a project right now that requires putting a 1/4" groove in IPE (a very hard wood). The Yonico bit worked fine but the cutting edges are only 1/2" and the usable cutting depth is just barely 3/4", all of which means I'd have to make at least two passes to make my grooves. So I bought a Freud bit with a longer cutting face and more depth. The quality jump over the Yonico bits is immediately obvious. The Freud bit probably has five times as much carbide on it and is wicked sharp. I don't know enough to say that more carbide means better cutting and life but I have a hunch it does! If I wasn't using IPE, I'd probably limp along with the Yonico bit and be just fine.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

wayneh said:


> Old thread, I know, but I'm one more vote for the Yonico bits. I bought the 70-piece set for ~$140 on eBay in 2016 after a lot of agonizing searching. 1/2" shank.
> 
> My usage is sporadic and only at the DIY hobbyist level. I haven't touched most of the bits. That said, a few of the bits have gotten quite a few miles on them by now. None have failed or even worn to a problem level. The nice yellow coating gets worn off but the carbide edges are as good as new.
> 
> ...


I think one of the best reasons for having more carbide is being able to sharpen them more times. Yes, router bits can be sharpened. Just send them to just about any company that sharpens table saw blades.


----------



## WooDChainSaw (8 mo ago)

hawkeye10 said:


> They have been on Ebay since 2009 with over 20,000 sales and 99.9% approval. I know that all their sales aren't router bits and it doesn't mean that one of their bits won't fly apart. I sure would hate to catch a piece of carbide at 20,000 RPM.
> 
> Don


It used to be very sold. wow


----------

